# Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, January 2011



## manof2worlds (Jan 18, 2011)

Another chalk mine close to me in Norwich and an unplanned explore as I had only gone along to recce out the entrance!!!

At this stage, no history, still lookinginto that, but I do know that it was the last chalk mine to close in the Norwich area. I'll update the posting within the next 24 hours with that, so please don't shout at me just yet 

The pics:

1.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

12.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

13.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

14.




Harford Hills Chalk Mine, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great pics, is the discolouring halfway up the tunnels from flood water. I love the old graffiti.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 19, 2011)

Another interesting find, Mo2W. It'll be great to see what you find out about it...don't worry, I'm not a shouty person. 
Agree with tank...fab graff.


----------

